# Ghost shrimp scaricity



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

In my area ghost shrimp seem to have suddenly become a scarce resource, at first I thought it was just my lfs but after poking around for a bit I found that most of the lfs in my city are currently out of them and haven't been recieving any shipments. I also found that a number of online stores have them marked as sold out as well. Does anyone know the cause of this apparant shortage?


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

I have seen the same thing in my area ( southwestern va/northwester tn) I cant not find them any where around here and find it really odd .


----------

